# The elhijodelbodallas scale



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello WF friends,

As you might know, I'm a big fan of female breasts in general and ever since I was a kid I've been taking great joy and pleasure in observing them and their different shapes and forms. I was born in the late 80's so breast implants have been commonplace my entire life and for some reason they've always been able to fascinate me and attract my attention. I take great pride in my ability to spot whether a woman has breast implants or natural breasts and that's the reason I have come up with this patented scale, with the intent of evaluating the quality of the various boobjobs I've encountered. I separate breast implants into 7 different categories:

*Level 0* - Breast implants noticeable even while the subject is fully clothed.
*Level 1* - Breast implants only noticeable while the subject is wearing tight clothes with medium to significant cleavage.
*Level 2* - Breast implants only noticeable while the subject is wearing a bra or a tube top.
*Level 3* - Breast implants only noticeable while the subject is wearing a bikini.
*Level 4* - Breast implants only noticeable while the subject is topless.
*Level 5* - Breast implants only noticeable while the subject is topless and only in certain specific positions.
*Level 6* - Unnoticeable breast implants, even while the subject is topless and in various positions.

Most women fall into the Level 1 and Level 2 categories, while the Level 6 is extremely rare and therefore extremely impressive. Important note: this is a visual scale only. There are other, perhaps more effective manners of evaluating breast implants but this one has the clear advantage of being universal and accessible to every man and not requiring direct access to the subject or vast medical knowledge.

Let me know what are your thoughts on this and you're welcome to post pictures so I or others can rate them and discuss the merits of this method.


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm gonna need some pics to understand this better mane


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

i will post pics for scientific purposes.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Tits are Tits! They're all good!


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

Am I the only one who gets turned off by fake boobs?


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

santa beat me up said:


> i will post pics for scientific purposes.


Level 1. Subject's breasts are too voluminous, creating a unnatural squarish shape in the cleavage.



>


Perfect natural breasts.



>


Hard to tell by that picture so Level 1 or above.



>


Level 1. Same issue as Alanah Rae.



>


Probably natural.



A Maryse Evamas said:


> Tits are Tits! They're all good!


Level 3. Subject's breasts show unnatural lateral positioning and rigidity.

I don't agree that all breasts are good. It's fundamental that the breasts match the woman's body and frame.



SOR said:


> Am I the only one who gets turned off by fake boobs?


You are only turned off by obviously unnatural breasts, likely Levels 0 to 3, maybe 4. Levels 5 and 6 are either nondifferentiable from natural breasts or very close to it, therefore I highly doubt you'd be turned off by them from a merely visual standpoint.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

yeah science bitch!


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96 (Jun 14, 2014)

I wanna see the females reaction on this board to this thread for some reason lol.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Did I mention I want to major in breast science at college? :wink2:


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> I don't agree that all breasts are good. It's fundamental that the breasts match the woman's body and frame.


Agreed, if they don't fit a woman's body then they are just garish and unattractive really; a good set of perfectly fitting breasts (natural or even surgically altered) is probably impossible to beat however.




elhijodelbodallas said:


> You are only turned off by obviously unnatural breasts, likely Levels 0 to 3, maybe 4. Levels 5 and 6 are either nondifferentiable from natural breasts or very close to it, therefore I highly doubt you'd be turned off by them from a merely visual standpoint.


Probably the same for me as well when I think about it.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah I'll fap to this thread sure


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I and I thought your flag thread was a weird as things were going to get


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

The first recipients of the EHDBD Award for excellence in the mammary arts, the owner of a Level 6 boobjob, Jayden Jaymes...










and her talented plastic surgeon, Dr. Tarick Smaili.










Congratulations to both :clap


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

OP = WF's resident Neil deGrasse Tyson. :clap










brb research


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm a sucker for a great pair of tits.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

1 or 4 is good for me. I don't like overly big. Flat chested is fine with me if the girl is beautiful with a pretty smile.


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

10/10 effort lads. Much better (Y)


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Great thread. Have you considered to create a subzero level for Stephanie Mcmahon?


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> OP = WF's resident Neil deGrasse Tyson. :clap
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*I like the scale, and although not foolproof, it's very accurate.*


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *I like the scale, and although not foolproof, it's very accurate.*


It works very well for what it needs to do, and that is all that matters.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Spoiler: Strong LEVEL 5 (LEVEL 6 approval still pending)












Sarah Summers





> Great thread. Have you considered to create a subzero level for Stephanie Mcmahon?


NO!!! DO NOT QUESTION THE SCALE!!! IT TOOK ME YEARS TO DEVELOP IT!!!

Stephanie is a Level ZERO due to her extremely fit and muscular body clashing with her humongous breast size, creating obvious physical disproportionality. Also, the laws of gravity.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Spoiler: Strong LEVEL 5 (LEVEL 6 approval still pending)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm, that's a nice pair; your methods seem to be very good there elhi.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

big tits make the world go round brahs <3


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

OP, I'm about 95% sure I know more about titties than you will in your entire life.

Also where's the natural titty scale, huh?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *I like the scale, and although not foolproof, it's very accurate.*


Agreed. He earned my rep for correctly guessing that Julia Ann indeed has fake breasteses even though he found them fairly difficult to discern due to her shirt.

One pressing question I have is when it comes to this skill, did he learn that from daddy? :jbl


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> OP, I'm about 95% sure I know more about titties than you will in your entire life.
> 
> Also where's the natural titty scale, huh?


Yeah you do, but I believe the scale was designed with males in mind anyway.

Natural tits would fall under lower 7 and off the scale according to his scale if I am not mistaken through.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> The first recipients of the EHDBD Award for excellence in the mammary arts, the owner of a Level 6 boobjob, Jayden Jaymes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is that a level 6? :drake1

Shits are clearly fake, natural breasts that big don't stay that perky or compact, even when one is pushing them together in that manner. They'd also be spilling over her arms more.



HBK 3:16 said:


> Yeah you do, but I believe the scale was designed with males in mind anyway.
> 
> Natural tits would fall under lower 5/6 according to his scale if I am not mistaken through.


I dunno, I didn't think it'd be that hard for dudes to tell the differences between fake and real to need a scale.

:hmm: Faulty sounding to me. I feel like natties would need their own scale measuring different things.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I dunno, I didn't think it'd be that hard for dudes to tell the differences between fake and real to need a scale.
> 
> :hmm: Faulty sounding to me. I feel like natties would need their own scale measuring different things.


Most of the time it would be I suppose, but sometimes a boob job is honestly, just that good; just to use an example I would have never guessed Emma's boobs were enhanced unless I had seen the older pictures of her.

My bad, your right; level sixes are boobjobs that look natural. Naturals probably need their own scale as well honestly.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Most of the time it would be I suppose, but sometimes a boob job is honestly, just that good; just to use an example I would have never guessed Emma's boobs were enhanced unless I had seen the older pictures of her.
> 
> My bad, your right; level sixes are boobjobs that look natural. Naturals probably need their own scale as well honestly.


Good point, I can see what you mean. I guess I can be tricked at times as well, but I find the whole scale thing kinda goofy. 

Probably. :hmm: Surprised OP didn't also utilize the very easy to understand cup sizes.

I just find guys' fascination with boobs to be interesting. :lmao

I should do a man ass scale. :hmm:


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Good point, I can see what you mean. I guess I can be tricked at times as well, but I find the whole scale thing kinda goofy.
> 
> Probably. :hmm: Surprised OP didn't also utilize the very easy to understand cup sizes.
> 
> ...


It is a honestly just a bit goofy I suppose, you are right in the regard, but it's mostly harmless fun; I'd only get worried if this thread somehow turns from harmless fun into more creepy levels of "fun". 

Good point as well, cup sizes exist for a reason after all. 

As for us guys fascination with breasts, it's just our natural chemical make up as sexual craving creatures even if it can get a bit silly at times I admit, but you like the man ass (for example) and we like our tits; it's the same difference I guess.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> How is that a level 6? :drake1
> 
> Shits are clearly fake, natural breasts that big don't stay that perky or compact, even when one is pushing them together in that manner. They'd also be spilling over her arms more.


You're clearly an amateur and your knowledge of breasts is, at best, basic. Look at Jayden's breasts and then go look at Lacey Banghard's breasts during her peak (for example) and tell me where's the difference. Jayden's breasts could easily pass as really good naturals. You're just envious that some women have ridiculously perky natural breasts and you have saggy ones.

My breast knowledge is encyclopedic. I'm the Dave Meltzer of boobs.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> My breast knowledge is encyclopedic. I'm the Dave Meltzer of boobs.


you're the goat :Westbrook


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I should do a man ass scale. :hmm:


I take offense to that. My donk is mine and mine alone and it will not be objectified by you perverse agents of the matriarchy.

brb screaming Yes All Men :troll


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> You're clearly an amateur and your knowledge of breasts is, at best, basic. Look at Jayden's breasts and then go look at Lacey Banghard's breasts during her peak (for example) and tell me where's the difference. Jayden's breasts could easily pass as really good naturals. You're just envious that some women have ridiculously perky natural breasts and you have saggy ones.
> 
> My breast knowledge is encyclopedic. I'm the Dave Meltzer of boobs.


Bruh, no one has perky breasts at my size.

_*No one. *_ And I'm not jealous of silicone. These are gorgeous ladies that decided to get enhancements for their careers and to make themselves feel better. Good for them, but they're clearly fucking fake. Anything above a C begins to sag and droop after you hit 20-25. That's how titties work.



BruceLeGorille said:


> you're the goat :Westbrook


More like WOAT. Dude can't handle the fact his scale is shit so he tries to attack someone with real titties. :drake1



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I take offense to that. My donk is mine and mine alone and it will not be objectified by you perverse agents of the matriarchy.
> 
> brb screaming Yes All Men :troll


Need to check my ass viewing privilege.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

This is so WOAT it is almost GOAT.



Jack Thwagger said:


> Bruh, no one has perky breasts at my size.
> 
> _*No one. *_ And I'm not jealous of silicone. These are gorgeous ladies that decided to get enhancements for their careers and to make themselves feel better. Good for them, but they're clearly fucking fake. Anything above a C begins to sag and droop after you hit 20-25. That's how titties work.
> 
> ...


THWAGGER v. elhijodelbodallas at WMXXI. Book it, dummies.

And if an ass scale is created, I am told that I am near GOAT tier, so make it happen.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ad Infinitum said:


> This is so WOAT it is almost GOAT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruh, that's like booking Brock vs Ryder (with yours truly as Brock). ut With that.

Nah, sorry, Swags is GOAT tier in the ass department. But you can compare yourself to my levels if you want.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Leave it to Jack Thwagger to ruin the fun. Nice sense of humour you got there, you must be really fun to hang out with 



Ad Infinitum said:


> THWAGGER v. elhijodelbodallas at WMXXI. Book it, dummies.


Sorry but it'll never happen. I refuse to take her finish.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Leave it to Jack Thwagger to ruin the fun. Nice sense of humour you got there, you must be really fun to hang out with
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but it'll never happen. I refuse to take her finish.


Resorting to fat jokes instead of being funny or clever ut

God, you're such a geek it's almost painful. How about you just talk about titties as anticipated instead of ruining your own thread with your gotten to hissyfit?

And I am fun/funny, you're just a terrible person to talk to or discuss anything with because you come up with stupid, childish comments and have your little vendetta against me and result to personal insults instead of discussing any given topic.

"That's not a level 6, those look unnatural."
Your response?
"LOL UR FAT WITH SAGGY TITS."

Bruh, are you 7?


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> "That's not a level 6, those look unnatural."
> Your response?
> "LOL UR FAT WITH SAGGY TITS."
> 
> Bruh, are you 7?


No, this was my real response:



elhijodelbodallas said:


> You're clearly an amateur and your knowledge of breasts is, at best, basic. Look at Jayden's breasts and then go look at Lacey Banghard's breasts during her peak (for example) and tell me where's the difference. Jayden's breasts could easily pass as really good naturals. You're just envious that some women have ridiculously perky natural breasts and you have saggy ones.
> 
> My breast knowledge is encyclopedic. I'm the Dave Meltzer of boobs.


My argument was that Jayden's breasts are not unnatural looking since they're very similar to various real breasts I've encountered in my historied career as a breast lover and student. That's a real, educated reply. You just chose to focus on my "insult" because you're an insecure little woman.

And funny how you think I have some kind of vendetta against you when you're the one who came into this thread with a defiant attitude, saying you're 95% sure you know more about breasts than me, failing to realize the entire concept behind this thread is a complete joke, even though I do know more about breasts than you.

Forcing me to break kayfabe, shame on you. If you don't have anything of value to contribute to this great thread then leave and let us breast aficionados enjoy ourselves without any of this bullshit drama.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> No, this was my real response:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So am I fat or little? You really need to decide what the hell your insults are gonna be because you're just burying yourself deeper.

And you can post your response like a mature adult without insults. :shrug Oh, and who was the one who fucking came into my interview thread that had NOTHING to do you with you and tried to pick apart my responses because you lack the basic knowledge that words actually have multiple definitions? But nah, you don't have a vendetta even though as SOON as someone disagrees with you and your stupid 'joke' scale, you want to make it personal and insult their appearance like a child? But no, no, you totally are mature and don't feel the need to bitch to me every single goddamn time I post in a thread. And trust me, I have breasts and I've actually seen fake and real ones in person. I do know more than you ever will, joking or not.

And no, natural breasts do not stay that perky above a C, even when squished together. They will begin to sag and will spill over because they're not as stiff as fake breasts because they're made of fat, not silicone.
They're clearly fake. You're being personally offended and throwing insults because someone doesn't agree with your goddamn titty scale, bruh. :drake1

REAL looking implants would be anything that enhances a woman to a realistic size for it to not naturally sag if it were that size OR they're almond shaped implants that begin to sag or part in a natural manner.

ut

Your scale is ass, your response is ass, and you ruined your own goddamn shit thread. You're gotten too and are so annoyed by my existence that you're personally offended because I mocked and countered your supposed joke scale. You have a problem, I suggest you seek help if you're this annoyed by someone else making a joke about your own pathetic attempt at joking.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Every time Jack Thwagger posts this thread gets a little worse.

We seriously don't need any uber-serious internet warriors in threads such as these ut
Posting essays in a fake tit rating thread ut


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Karma101 said:


> Every time Jack Thwagger posts this thread gets a little worse.
> 
> We seriously don't need any uber-serious internet warriors in threads such as these ut
> Posting essays in a fake tit rating thread ut


Tell OP to not personally insult people when they make a joke in a goddamn joke thread, then. 

ut


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Can we just not get salty and just talk about tits like the thread intends?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah, "I'm gotten too"[sic] yet you're the one who wrote a twenty line post ranting about a post I made three months ago in your interview thread.

Anyways...


Spoiler: Nice boobs


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

The image is broken :fuckthis


----------



## tiotom92 (Dec 20, 2013)

Only on a wrestling forum.... :surprise:


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

dafuq did I click on?

Anyways, OP is arguing with a chick...about boobs? Does any of that make any sense?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Malakai said:


> dafuq did I click on?
> 
> Anyways, OP is arguing with a chick...about boobs? Does any of that make any sense?


Chicks have boobs
OP knows about boobs
So yeah it kinda does make sense :rock


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Captain Edd said:


> Chicks have boobs
> OP knows about boobs
> So yeah it kinda does make sense :rock


 
I would just assume a female would have a base rudimentary knowledge of sweater puppies, over some dude.
It's clear OP has never had a girlfriend for any substantial length or he'd know you never win against them in argumentative situations. It's like a law of science or some shit.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Malakai said:


> I would just assume a female would have a base rudimentary knowledge of sweater puppies, over some dude.
> It's clear OP has never had a girlfriend for any substantial length or he'd know you never win against them in argumentative situations. It's like a law of science or some shit.


Its all about #havingfun John :cole


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

God this thread went down the gutter. From a absurd joke thread to an argument.


Spoiler:  Boobs in the FUCKING BOOB THREAD





























There, Boobs. I hope I have restored the balance in the Force.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Leanna Decker is all natural. You need to post women with breast implants to do it correctly. Preferably good ones so a debate can be had concerning its level on the EHDBD scale.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

santa beat me up said:


> Spoiler: gifs


Not sure what all these get on "The elhijodelbodallas scale" but on my scale they all get....








/10


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

santa beat me up said:


>


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

4/10 at best.


----------

